

Windows 10 Starts Charging for Missing Features - ytNumbers
http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2015/08/05/windows-10-charging/

======
RexRollman
I was under the impression that DVD playback was removed back when Windows 8
came out. If so, why is this just getting noticed now?

~~~
teaneedz
Was is it being charged for to download and use though?

~~~
mikewhy
looks like it:

[http://news.slashdot.org/story/12/05/04/1557239/windows-8-wo...](http://news.slashdot.org/story/12/05/04/1557239/windows-8-wont-
play-dvds-unless-you-pay-for-the-media-center-pack)

[http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/dvd-playback-
help](http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/dvd-playback-help)

